# What is your Animal Crossing History?



## Mithril Gamer (Aug 10, 2014)

Here's my Animal Crossing story:
When I was like 9 years old, my public library was letting people check out video games. I was looking for games for my DS and I found Wild World. I checked it out and started playing it (I've always been an advanced reader when I started reading in second grade). I got extremely tired of doing work for Tom Nook, shut down my DS and turned it back in and never be played again. A few years later I got a hold of a 3DS XL. I played it for months (Mario and Zelda games, and fire emblem), but then I ran out of things to play. Around that time I fell in love with harvest moon. I heard that Animal Crossing New Leaf is also a life simulation game. I started watching Chuggaaconroy lets play of New Leaf, thought it was amazing, checked it out from the library and loved it. I turned in Tomodachi Life (the second worst game I ever had, the first being Pokemon Ranger) and bought Animal Crossing New Leaf, which as already gotten to my third favorite game of all time. What's your story?


----------



## meriwether (Aug 10, 2014)

animal crossing was my first video game! my second oldest brother got the gamecube game when we were little, and i was only five and barely knew how to read. i made a character named m in our town named jail (heh). my brother would always make me pull up all the weeds if i wanted to play. the only thing i wanted to do was talk to the animals......mitzi was my favorite and still is  
i got wild world on the ds as soon as i found out about it. i played it sooooo much and told a friend about it and we would play it all the time together. i sadly lost my first cartridge but i have a new one now 
ehhhh i didn't play city folk much. i got it for christmas and did for a while but then my wii broke. i really liked it when i could play it though!
and now new leaf! i have spent well over 500 hours on and cherish it dearly. animal crossing is my first and favorite series  (harvest moon is my second series i ever played, a wonderful life, and my second favorite series)


----------



## AskaRay (Aug 10, 2014)

Well, back when I was like... 13 or something I finally picked up AC for the Gamecube. Played it for like a year straight. It was fantastic.
Then of course I moved on to other video games, heard about WW and CF coming out but I was like, nah I have no time for this. Then ACNL was announced and everyone was going crazy. I saw screenshots and it looked SO GOOD and I knew I had to have it this time. Got it in July of last year, played it for a few months then put it down.
About a month ago I decided to stop being lazy and start up my file again, just to see that some VERY IMPORTANT VILLAGERS HAD LEFT... so I had to fix that and...
well, here we are. Try to make it a goal of at least visiting my town every day, while I try to make it ~perfect~


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 10, 2014)

I knew the series since 2002, because of the Melee trophies of Mr. Ressetti and K.K. Slider. 
And I wanted the game so badly, it's just that my resources were limited and I didn't know what the game was called.
It wasn't until around 2008 where it was called Animal Crossing and to be honest, I basically lost interest in the series.
Until New Leaf that is, but I started with City Folk a month before New Leaf was released. But I did play the original on an emulator years ago, so City Folk wasn't technically my first Animal Crossing game. City Folk didn't keep me in for very long and then I basically turned to New Leaf in October and got invigorated into the series.


----------



## Holla (Aug 10, 2014)

I saw an insert in one of my old DS games advertising Animal Crossing Wild World. It showed two players hanging out in a house chatting and also mentioned the whole design your own clothes and your own house. It sounded super interesting! XD The rest is history!

I later bought Wild World in 2006, then in 2008 I bought City Folk, and then last year I bought New Leaf. ^.^


----------



## Ste (Aug 10, 2014)

I can't quite remember when exactly, but I was very young - and it was nearly Christmas. As an early present (early December) I asked for Wild World. I was at GAME when I said it and my dad bought it for me. It was possibly one of the best decisions I have ever made! ^_^ I was just so impressed. Majority of my friends had the game too, which was awesome. 
Eventually, I bought LGTTC when it came out. Which was excellent. Had a lot of online sessions with friends.
Aaaand I bought New Leaf on its launch date! Here's to the next generation of AC/


----------



## WeiMoote (Aug 10, 2014)

I read about Animal Crossing in Nintendo Power, and the rest was history.

The day I got it, I threw up in excitement! (Thankfully in the bathroom, though.)


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 11, 2014)

I rented City Folk from Blockbuster when I was about 10 and ended up buying it. I was obsessed for a couple of month before abandoning it. I picked up ACNL for the nostalgia value, and have been playing it off-and-on ever since.


----------



## jessicat_197 (Aug 11, 2014)

I found an acww cartridge on the floor when it was raining. Thought it didn't work but tried it and played it. Fell in love ever since c: I'm so sorry to who ever it belonged to :c


----------



## mags (Aug 11, 2014)

My sister told me to try Wild world, ( we are both mums) I hated it and was about to give it up but every day she rang and suggested I do this and do that. Once I knew what I was doing I was well away and loved it. I eventually completed my catalogue and I was over the moon. Couldn't wait for new leaf to be out and pre ordered it. I now have 3 copies lol


----------



## Mango (Aug 11, 2014)

WELL, when i was like, 4, i went to my friends house and she had a gc with acpg on it. i played that, got my own gc, played acpg on it, then when that broke, i got acww. played it for about 6 years straight. then, 4 years into acww, i got accf. i played that from 2008-2013. god damn i wanna play it so bad qwq now here i am with nl! so ive been playing since 2005 or so


----------



## misslollipops (Aug 11, 2014)

It was four years ago, I was this little kid on my first vacation to France. I bought my DS Lite for the plane ride, but literally the only games I had were Cooking Mama and MySims Party (which i lost on the plane lol). One day me and my family were at a flea market and I saw a pile of DS games. I was rubbish at reading so I didn't choose, like, Mario Kart or something. But then I see this lil green box with some lil animals. I say "Mommy I want this one", and BAM! Hooked. I even remember my first ever town, Meatball. Oh, Meatball....


----------



## Beachland (Aug 11, 2014)

In 2005 (I think) my friend told me to try this game called Animal Crossing for Gamecube. I didn't have a Gamecube but AC:WW had come out so I asked my mom to buy it for me. Eventually my brother and my friends with DSs all had copies and it was so much fun to meet up in each other's towns. Unfortunately my friends all "grew out" of games like that while I never really did, haha.


----------



## xCryCry (Aug 11, 2014)

i was like 8 or 9 years old (sometime in first grade if i remember) and i believe i recall seeing Animal Crossing commercial on a DVD thing i got from Nintendo Power or something. Anyways, my brother, my sister, and I all decided we wanted to get it so we got our parents to buy it for us on the Gamecube. i played for a super long time and but i stopped playing it whenever legendary games like Wind Waker, Fire Emblem, Baten Kaitos,Tales of Symphonia, etc were released. so many great games that i just didn't have time for Animal Crossing. 

When the DS came out and so did Wild World, i definitely got it and played it for good while too, but i just forgot about it among all the great DS games coming out and there were so much good stuff that Wild World kinda quickly ended up collecting dust on my shelf. because i showed not too much interest in Wild World, i didn't even bother buying City Folk because i felt i would just ignore the game just like i did with WW. plus, i really didn't have time for CF either with all the Wii games i had 

but now flashforward to 2014 when i finally was able to buy a 3ds xl, i had been waiting forever and it was killing me that everyone i knew raving about ACNL so i kinda begged my brother to let me have New Leaf and since he wasn't really playing it, he just gave me his cartridge and i'm having so much fun even when i'm not mayor. really, even with all the great games on 3DS out, i always find myself coming back to this. definitely, ACNL has been the strongest game of the series that it's kept me loyal to it far longer than any of the past games and not even some of the best can pull me away from it :3


----------



## Explosivo25 (Aug 12, 2014)

Read about City Folk in a booklet about new and upcoming wii games back in December 2008. I decided it looked fun, so I bought it in January 2009. My sister and I got addicted pretty fast!


----------



## plaguedspirit (Aug 12, 2014)

I first got Animal Crossing in 2005 for the GCN.  I played with my sister and my mother.  We had so much fun, that I spent so much time trying to get that fun back through the other games.  The only one I've gotten that with was New Leaf.  

The forum aspect really helps with the socialization and everything.  I've met some really great friends just from playing with them on the island and other things.  It's been amazing!


----------



## LyraVale (Aug 12, 2014)

I only started playing AC last year, with NL. I got OBSESSED right away, and played all day every day for the first few months. I played for hours everyday for almost the entire year. Only the last couple of months I started playing other games, since before that ACNL took up all my time. I really love the game for many many reasons. I wish I'd found it earlier, because I would have loved to try the older versions, but now it's too late to go back to those after ACNL. But I can't wait for the next game in the series. I'm sure I'll be just as obsessed with that.


----------



## Muffie (Aug 12, 2014)

For my birthday I was 11 and I got the WW game on November 10th of 2006 and I was instantly hooked and I played it a lot. During that time I was in Middle School and it was my favorite escape from those times when kids are at their literal worse and my sister were the drama queens of the century. I had a strong connection with the animals and made best friends with the animals and wrote them letters everyday.

Eventually my mom and stepfather pulled the money up for a Wii a couple years later and when I saw advertisements for City Folk I knew I had to have it, and then I did. City Folk was my ultimate game where I went crazy on raking in bells and trying to look super cute and I totally made my house fully upgraded with the flag and all thanks to constantly TTING to Bunny Day and getting the egg furniture over and over and over a couple days during a lazy summer. I still have that game file on my DS to this day and you can tell I was in my emo phase because my roof was black and I had a skull flag and several weird emoish designs in Ables.

Then, for Christmas of 2012 I got my first 3DS. I played on it a lot with most of my DS games and some 3DS games, returning back to Wild World and reliving my childhood, then I saw New Leaf on Amazon and at first it wasn't a huge reaction...
Then I just kept...
Going back to the Amazon page...
And looking at all the screenshots...
And the new things in the game...
I got really hyped really fast but I was sad that my mother was getting testy about me spending so much of my own money so fast. It really upset me and my beloved boyfriend took notice in this and he was like "Y'know what? I'm preordering the game for you because that's b*******!" And I was so ecstatic and really really happy. I got the game later in the mail due to Amazon being slow, but when I got it I dove in for ages and got so crazy over all the new things and everything made me so unbelievably happy. The diving, the island, Isabelle, the amazing quality. I was into it for months, my boyfriend got his own copy and we talked about it a bit but he's since fell out of it. |D 

After a while it became my new escape from stressful Junior/Senior life, but I made my town as beautiful as I could and it made me feel like I was doing something right. Everytime I was bored or life was getting difficult I'd talk to my little animal friends all over again and their cheery words would bring me up a little again and reminded me I was doing something good in my fictional world. I stopped a couple times and reset 2 times since my first town, but every town had it's good memories.

But... a couple months ago after I graduated High School, I tragically lost my stepfather and during that time I was in a great shock and I dug myself deep into Winvale and depended on my little friends (and real friends, I didn't keep myself pent up or anything) to make me feel better considering my last time seeing him was seeing him die right there in front of me due to a bad heart. I never had a proper closure because his family didn't let us come to his funeral and that left me really angry and sad. But this game really helped me stay positive and I'm still positive to this day. 

This is horribly long, and I apologize, but TLDR: I have a really deep connection with the franchise and I love it dearly because it was a really peaceful and good game for all my issues, lol!


----------



## lutrea (Aug 12, 2014)

I remember buying Wild World when it first came out at my local game stop when I was a wittle thing. I don't really know what inspired me to buy the game, but I remember bugging my mom to give me the $30 to buy it. (back when new DS games were $29.99 usd). I didn't really do much in the game. My town sucked, and so did my house. xD I never talked to anyone and everyone hated me. I also used to TT a lot to get 10k for my birthday so I could pay off my home loan.

I then got AC for the Game Cube, but I sucked at that too. Then I got City Folk, and honestly never played it. At this point I am not quite sure why I even bothered to continue to buy Animal Crossing games.

When Pokemon X and Y came out in October of last year, I fell in love in love with my 3DS allllllll over again. It was like a door opened for me. Lol. Sadly, I beat Pokemon X within a week (like I always do with new Pokemon games) and was like "hey, I want a new game to play" I looked at reviews of the best 3DS games and saw there was a new AC game.

I remember pondering if I should get it or not, and I was like, eh why not. So I put on some pants and went to Game Stop and bought yet another Animal Crossing game. Yet somehow, this time it was different. I seriously love Animal Crossing New Leaf so much. I mean, I know it is just like all other AC games (with some other updates but y'know). I just really fell in love with it this time. Finally. Lol


----------



## DarkOnyx (Aug 13, 2014)

I was three when I first started.My dad introduced it to me.My first town was seaworld and my name was ranger...xD I got each game after that.


----------



## Crystiesc (Aug 13, 2014)

Maybe ten years ago I was visiting my little brother. One of our "things" was to play video games together. We both loved Mario 

Then he let me play wild world on his ds. I wanted to buy something, so I sold shells and peaches. It just became addicting, really fast. I had a short vacation from work soon after that (teachers love spring break too!) and bought my own ds. I played wild world a ton! Collecting all the fruits was a challenge because I didn't have any online friends. I knew very little about the game, so hybrids were always a surprise at first. I had to google a lot to figure stuff out 

Then I got city folk when it came out. I had a few friends that I would visit, or let visit me. I loved the microphone/speaking aspect! I still play that one a little.

I wanted new leaf before it was out, but I didn't have a 3ds. It took me a long while to justify buying a 3ds for myself when I still have my ds... But finally I did it. And I spent the whole summer playing new leaf! (When I could, but at least an hour every day.)


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 13, 2014)

I bought GCN Crossing back when it was the most recent thing and got hooked.

fin


----------



## spamurai (Aug 13, 2014)

I was a huge Gamecube fan (and Nintendo all round) so I was trawling eBay for some new games in 2003.
I happened to have an NTSC console even though I live in England, so whilst searching through the America games available on the UK eBay, I noticed that Animal Crossing was the game that always went the highest at auction.
I took a gamble and bought a copy (for I'm pretty sure more than the store price in the US lol).

Once I received it, I instantly became obsessed and wasted my summers playing it (plus the NES games MADE the game).
I then started collecting the e-Reader cards and other memorabilia.
I then bought the N64 version just because I wanted to add it to my collection.

Of course, I went on to buy Wild World and City Folk, but I sold both of these in order to fund other Animal Crossing related stuff like Club Nintendo items.

Which brings us to over a year ago now (crazy) when I got my hands on New Leaf


----------



## Pirate (Aug 13, 2014)

I don't have much of a history since New Leaf is the only AC game I've ever played in my life. I wanted a new 3DS game because I was getting bored of Pok?mon X. I asked an old friend of mine if it was worth getting ACNL, she said that it was only worth it if I had patience, but she knew me too well and knew I'd be really impatient to wait for things to be built, etc. so she mentioned how you can TT to get things done quicker so I figured I'd give it a try. I walked down to the store on my birthday to buy it with birthday money and the store had stopped selling 3DS games (stupid Tesco) so I just gave up on it until I got it for Christmas.


----------



## Isabella (Aug 13, 2014)

I got wild world as a birthday present a looong time ago, it was a bundle that came with the original DS. My first DS game ever and I got hooked, one day I lost my copy when I was going somewhere and never found it again. I missed that game soo I got another copy a year later or something. After that I played animal crossing mostly in the summer. Never owned a wii, and I got the GC version like a year ago but I didn't like it that much. and of course acnl.


----------



## Luna_Solara (Aug 13, 2014)

I bought AC:CF as a birthday present to myself back in 2011 and then a couple months later I bought ACG. Then I got AC:WW last summer. And finally I bought AC:NL the week after Valentine's Day this year when my wonderful boyfriend bought me my 3DSXL


----------



## (ciel) (Aug 13, 2014)

I had a friend when I was little who told me all about AC on the game cube. It sounded like so much fun, but I didn't have a game cube to play on. I got a DS around the time WW came out, and I saw commercials for it on TV all the time. I finally got it and spent soooo much time playing. 
Eventually, I got my Wii and got CF and that was pretty much all I played. I sold WW (and eventually CF, too, which I regret doing) because CF was the newer one and I didn't play WW anymore.

I got my 3ds because of NL and in the year since I've had it, I've barely put it down. 

Basically I've just gone through the pattern of playing the game for months non-stop, and then I'll get bored and put it down, but that hasn't happened yet with NL


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace (Aug 13, 2014)

My nephew got into Animal Crossing years ago and he started with the Gamecube version... I always heard him playing it, and even though he begged me to try playing it (he even made me a character in his town in case I wanted to try), I refused. At the time, my boyfriend had told me that Animal Crossing was stupid, and I didn't want him to make fun of me for playing it. ^^;;;

Well, fast forward to August of last year. My nephew was visiting, and he had New Leaf. My boyfriend was also there, and he finally admitted to me... He was only pretending to dislike Animal Crossing because HE didn't want to be made fun of, and he was actually really interested in playing it! >.<;;; So he got a download copy of New Leaf. I downloaded a copy the very next day, and we started playing together. And I've been hooked ever since!

I eventually did try playing the previous games. I never played City Folk, but I did get a copy of Wild World, and I tried the Gamecube version too. I liked Wild World well enough, but I actually hated the Gamecube version -- the acre system made me physically ill trying to play it. XD So I just stick with New Leaf.


----------



## WhitneyLover (Aug 13, 2014)

My Animal Crossing Story:
I don't know my age but I was very young(around the time Animal Crossing for the GameCube came out). Since my family and I love to travel per went to Japan because I always wanted to go there. While there my mom found this game called Animal Crossing and bought it for me because she knew I loved animals and it was a GameCube game and I own one. When we returned home she game it to me as a present and I started playing it. I loved it from the start! I thought the animals in it were adorable and enjoyed playing it as of it were real life! Then when Wild World came out my mom bought we a DS and the game! I played that a lot too but didn't forget about the GameCube version. Finally when City Folk came out, my brother bought it for me! But when I wen to the city, I got a huge surprise. There was this beautiful white wolf named Whitney that I fell in love with! <3
I wanted her in my City Folk town and when I discovered that she is in Wild World, I wanted her there too. But I never got her
And when New Leaf came out. I asked for a 3DS for Christmas and got one! Then I bought Animal Crossing New Leaf! 
I continued my Whitney search and to this day, I never got her. I have been a huge Animal Crossing fan from the very beginning of the series! And I hope they make more versions in the future!


----------



## Vanya (Aug 14, 2014)

Well my story is actually very recent. Animal Crossing: New Leaf is my first AC game and I just got it in June. My little brothers were telling me as a gamer I needed to try New Leaf. I'd heard of Animal Crossing before but kind of shrugged it off. So when they brought up New Leaf I was skeptical but let them show me anyways. I fell in love instantly with how adorable the characters were and how you could customize things, etc. Three days later I bought myself a 2DS and a copy of New Leaf. I've been loving it ever since. <3


----------



## Ninjakiwivi (Aug 15, 2014)

I remember BEGGING my parents as a kid for the GameCube version. My neighborhood friends and I always got together with our memory cards and played together. I loved it and I was hooked. When I got Wild World, I was happy it was portable, but of all I think that one was my least played, mainly because the DS has so many other games I wanted to play. City Folk came out around when I was sick with mono, so that made that time so much better for me. After a while of laying, my mom got involved with animal crossing, and she became so in love with our town we had. When she traveled either by plane or car she would take the entire Wii with her! So I was out a Wii but my mom played for at least 3 years total. She's heartbroken now and won't dare turn that Wii on since she couldn't keep up with managing the town. Both of us now own New Leaf since launch, and it's one of the greatest things for the both of us. It's super portable and with great features we can both play together, heck it has probably gotten us closer together too


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 15, 2014)

My first Animal Crossing game was Wild World when I was 8, and I loved it to bits. I had Pokemon Pearl and completed the game, but I never really got into it after that (plus I made a big mistake in evolving my Roselia early ><). I had such sweet villagers, like Mint, Anchovy, Lucy, Pate, Peanut, Gaston, Bluebear... I got City Folk a year later, but I never really had the same hype as with Wild World.  Now it's just sitting there collecting dust .__. But now I am obsessed with New Leaf xD


----------



## Wish (Aug 15, 2014)

black friday
asked my dad for a wii
got a wii
went to go buy a game
picked ac

the end


----------



## Saylor (Aug 15, 2014)

In elementary school I had this friend who'd always invite me over to his house and he let me play his video games, one day I played Animal Crossing on his GCN and I got kind of hooked on it. I ended up getting the game myself and playing it for years. Then I played City Folk when it was released, and picked up New Leaf right after getting a 3DS last Christmas.


----------



## Peegeray (Aug 15, 2014)

completely missed acgc because it came out in 2004 in europe and i was preoccupied by pokemon and internet at the time lol.
i didn't have any interest in animal crossing until my sister bought wild world and i thought it looked neat so i bought it as well and got hooked.


----------



## molas (Aug 15, 2014)

I think I might've been 10 (or even 9?) when I first got AC:GC. It was around 2005, at any rate. The cover of the game and the idea just really appealed to me, and it still does. I think in 2007 I might've gotten WW. Wild World was, until new leaf, the most played of all the AC games I've had, simply because I also got neighborhood kids into it, so I had a lot of folks to play with. I don't remember the year I got my Wii, but I know it was for Christmas and that I'd gotten CF along with it. CF was also my first online experiences, though just hanging out, no trading.

New Leaf I got on NA launch, and earlier this year I played a bit of Animal Forest. I'd like to play e+ at some point.


----------



## Mithril Gamer (Aug 15, 2014)

bump


----------



## graceroxx (Aug 15, 2014)

I had just gotten a 3DS XL and Pokemon X for Christmas of 2013. I was getting bored though, since Pokemon was the only game I had to play and it was getting a little tiring, so I searched the Internet for other 3DS games I could buy. One of the first things I came across was Animal Crossing: New Leaf. I had never played an AC game before, and since I knew that my friend had ACNL, I asked her what she thought of it. She told me it was good.
Even though ACNL kind of looked boring to me, I bit back my doubts and bought it. SO glad I did.
I later found out my friend didn't actually like ACNL that much, so I don't know why she said it was good, but again, I'm glad she did, otherwise I might not have gotten it.

Off topic, but I actually sold Pokemon X...xD. I am planning on getting OmegaRuby though, and NOT selling that one!


----------



## Mithril Gamer (Aug 18, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Kennedy-kins (Aug 19, 2014)

When I was 6 or 7, I got Animal Crossing for the Game Cube and it was my second video game. (First being Halo for the original XBOX)
I just loved it so much! I have no idea how to explain it. I ended up selling it a few years later, but then I wanted it back immediately, which sucked.
Then City Folk and Wild World came out and I didn't bother because I didn't have a Wii or a working DS.
I finally got New Leaf on June 25th, bought by my fantabulous brother. Sure, I'm a year late, but better now then never.
I recently got Punchy, who was the first villager I ever met. He was my BFF! (Correction: IS my BFF!)


----------



## Mithril Gamer (Aug 20, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Mithril Gamer (Aug 21, 2014)

bump


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Aug 21, 2014)

I met these two sisters when I was about 9. They were my best friends as a child. They had everything because their parents were well off. They had animal crossing on game cube and I remember they would let me play it. I don't remember much but I do remember that ACGC had lotteries and the Gyroids. And you could kick a soccer ball around. 

Then when animal crossing wild world came out, my mum was in a car accident and got a pay out. So she bought me my first DS (original one) and animal crossing wild world because I'd spoken about it a lot. I loved it.

I played wild world until I started working. I had my job for like 3 months and I put my red 3ds on layby. I lost my job so I paid it off then bought New leaf. Since then I've bought a 2DS and 2 more New leafs c: I just love this game so much.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 21, 2014)

Started the N64 to 3DS  2007-2014


----------



## Mithril Gamer (Aug 23, 2014)

bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Aug 24, 2014)

It all started when I was at my sisters best friends house...
My family was over there and was the only boy there so the girl's mom offered for me to play on the Wii. I tried CF and didn't get it one lick. 

About 2 years later, I was at a friends house and she was playing it and said it was her favorite game ever, so she got it for my family. I played it and I was hooked. 

About another 2 years later, I had drifted away from CF since I kinda finished my house... then I heard about NL coming out. O.O I decided to buy a 3DS as soon as I got the money. I fortunately got a brand new one for 30% off and got NL one week later then tada! I'm here.


----------



## Gideon (Sep 2, 2014)

When I was younger, I used to rent games from Blockbuster occasionally. This is where I picked up Animal Crossing for the first time, along with a number of other titles, such as Harvest Moon. I loved the game a lot, which led me to have it on my Christmas wishlist that year, my grandmother got it for me, and I still have that copy today. Ever since I've been well acquainted with the series, I now own all of them (Not including the Japan-only games of course).


----------



## Mr Coffee (Sep 7, 2014)

bump


----------



## Lepidoptera (Sep 7, 2014)

Growing up we could never really afford luxuries like video game systems. Only when I was older and had a job was I able to get these things. I was flipping through the channels when I came across and ad for Wild World. It caught my eye and reminded me of Harvest Moon(which I used to like a lot) I've been addicted ever since to the portable versions of AC.


----------



## SirDevious (Sep 8, 2014)

My brother is a district manager for GameStop, and he's always been big on games and he would buy me games when I was younger. He bought me Animal Crossing a few weeks after it came out so I could try to upgrade faster than him and I've been addicted ever since and got the games on their release dates every time since!


----------



## evoxpisces (Sep 9, 2014)

I read this article on IGN 12 years ago, during a time when I was in my second semester of college...

http://www.ign.com/articles/2002/02/05/animal-forest-diary-volume-1

There were multiple entries and it was basically a freelance writer chronicling his adventures in Animal Forest + (the Japanese version of Animal Crossing). This was during a time where I was obsessed with The Sims and anything resembling a life simulator. When I read this article and the other entries as they were written, I was ecstatic! I was literally obsessed with obtaining every bit of information that I could find about that game. 

Back in the N64 days, my friend and I came up with a concept for a game, even before The Sims and Animal Crossing existed, of a game we dubbed "Life 64" which was basically a life simulator with no clear goals, just do whatever you want. The most similar thing to our vision is Second Life which is almost an exact replica of how we envisioned, but at the time we saw it appearing on the N64. But Animal Crossing was the closest thing to it at the time. I also love animals so having villagers as animals was really appealing to me. So I read each of these articles on IGN obsessively, over and over, and trying to get a feel for what the game will be like when it comes to the States and I get to play it. 

Fast forward to September 2002. I read that Blockbuster got the game earlier than release. Despite having both the game and guide pre-ordered at EB games, I was so desperate to play this game that I went out and rented it anyway...and it was amazing! Animal Crossing was, at the time, my most hyped game of all time. I just absolutely loved the game, so you can bet the day it came out officially, September 15 2002, I went out and picked my copy up the moment EB games opened and played pretty much all day. I even skipped my classes that day for an extended period of game time! I played this game a few times daily for a few months straight. The level of excitement I felt for this game has never been reached before or after this game. I even woke up extra early some days to attend the morning aerobics sessions in the game. And I was NOT a morning person. The amount of hold this game had on me was monumental, but after several months of playing (I believe it was January of 2003) I decided I needed a break. I started a new town in April 2003 (crazy how I actually remember) and played for about a month before stopping again. Started another new town in September 2003 and played for a few weeks before stopping again.

This sporadic cycle continued until November 2005, just before the release of Animal Crossing Wild World on DS. While nowhere near as excited as I was for the original, I was pretty pumped for Wild World. I already knew what to expect but to have a handheld version of one of my favorite games was a godsend. I was almost done with college and thus shortly began working a lot, and in turn wasn't home as much anymore, so the portability of the DS and Wild World fit me perfectly. I decided not to preorder the game, which turned out to be a mistake, and on the day of its release, the game was nowhere to be found. I was not happy. I skipped class the day of its release, December 5 2005, and drove from store to store in search of it. I was so let down. A few days later I was able to find a copy and finally was able to obsess over my new copy of Animal Crossing Wild World. Just like the original,  I played this one pretty much all day the day I got it. I enjoyed the innovations it gave the series and the portability factor. Though I grew tired of it rather quickly as I still preferred the original. About a month later, I took a break. Just like the original I sporadically came back to the game after a few month break, played for a month or two, then stopped again. I reset my town nearly every single time I came back from a a few month break. A few years later I actually went back to the original Gamecube, as it was the still the definitive version to me but due to committing to a relationship and working 2 jobs, my time in the game was not nearly as frequent as it had once been and eventually stopped playing again.

City Folk came out on November 16 2008 which I was looking forward to at the time, but once I had read the reviews that City Folk was basically the same thing as Wild World, with very little content, I didn't even bother to pick it up. Not initially anyway. So I reverted back to Wild World and the Gamecube version. I played Wild World for about a month or two per year, increasingly infrequent as time went on, and the Gamecube one, which was once my most hyped game of all time, sat on my shelf collecting dust.

After nearly 4 years of sporadic Wild World playing, I decided to finally pick up City Folk in Fall of 2011. I decided it wasn't too bad a purchase since it was only $20 at the time. I played it for about two months before quitting it completely. I was just never home enough to warrant playing it. It was that point that I decided maybe Animal Crossing is a series that should remain in my past. So I traded in City Folk and pretty much disregarded Wild World and the Gamecube version.

Until New Leaf announced. I thought it looked good but I wasn't sure if I would have time to play it with have increasing responsibility as an adult and less spending money for games. In the weeks leading up to its release, I kept reading about it and how much better the game sounded than the previous versions and in turn became super hyped about it. I ultimately decided at the very last minute to preorder it and get the game anyway. I scheduled off of work the day it came out, June 9 2013 and played it, like AC and WW, pretty much all day. I played New Lead for a few months before stopping and resuming in December 2013, then stopping again, and resuming in May 2014, then stopping, and now I am finally resuming yet again, started back up on Sept 1 2014.

New Leaf is the best game in the series though I still have a strong attachment to the original. It's been years since I last played any Animal Crossing other than New Leaf but my faith in the series was completely restored and I am once again an Animal Crossing fanatic for life!

The End...?

(I know it was long but hey you asked! )


----------



## Spongebob (Sep 9, 2014)

I first heard about Animal Crossing in June 2013 when I saw ads for New Leaf. At that time I could care less about Animal Crossing because the commercials for NL weren't that good. But in November I saw chuggaconroy start a lp of it and after the first few episodes, I really wanted NL. So for Christmas I asked for a 3DS xl and NL. And on Christmas 2013 that's what I got. I loved it. The first villager I ever met was Sprinkle. I reset my town in Apr, then again in July. I still love every town I've had. I got WW in February 2014 and ACGC in July 2014. I love ACGC and WW is good too. I haven't tried CF yet tho


----------



## Hipster (Sep 9, 2014)

I have to say back when I was probably 10 I found out about animal crossing wild world because of tv. I used to live in a small apartment and I saved up all my money for this game I was anticipated for and when I played it I couldn't stop everyday I brought it somewhere and had some of the best villagers(in my view) My brothers started playing after me and my cousin has been playing since gamecube and then I played the older version xP after buying city folk I played it till I got bored since my wifi wasn't compatiable in the past. now I have acnl and i'm happy since I didn't think i'd ever get a 3ds but my cousin let me keep it 3 months ago  i've been playing acnl since the release date on my brothers copy, now I have my own ds and copy. I love it


----------



## juicyness (Sep 9, 2014)

I think I was about 12 for AC GC. It was the first game I bought for my GameCube.

I played WW addictively for over a year.

I was STOKED for CF but didn't actually like playing that much. I think I prefer handheld versions of the game.

Been playing NL for over a year and still going very strong. Easily my fave aside from my GC memories.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Sep 12, 2014)

My son forced me to play the game cube animal crossing.It looked wierd.I didn't think I would like it.Next thing I knew, I was staying up way too late, dishes and laundry piling up.lol.I was getting up early just so I could play.

By the time wild world came out, my daughter was old enough to play games.I made sure to buy her a ds with wild world for Christmas.I would play when she went to school, and also when she went to bed at night.Once again, I was addicted.

I bought City folk as soon as it was released.My daughter and I spent many hours playing.We would stay up late on the weekends.It was so much fun.

I made sure to preorder new leaf, and saved my money ( Yes, I have to save and earn the things  I want that aren't a necessity.lol )so my son, daughter, and I could all have our own copies.My kids stopped playing new leaf quite awhile ago, but I still play after work for a little while.This is the first game I have played for over a year.The other ac games were fun, but I stopped playing those after a few months and never played again.


----------



## 1kiki09 (Sep 13, 2014)

When I was 6 my sister had gotten Wild World for her DS and I was- to say the least- mad. My brother whom at the time was about 28 said that if I was good then in a few years I could get my own. I was good and when I was 8 my brother gave me City Folk as a Christmas present and I was more then thrilled. I tried to play it everyday for a year and nearly got there before rage quitting after I had 2 gorillas in my town! After that when I was like 10-ish I found Wild World at gamestop cheap and picked it up. I didn't play this one as long but it was still fun seeing as I had Stitches again. Then... the dry period. I stopped playing games for like a year and it wasn't until I started playing Minecraft that I got interested in games again. By this point the 3DS had already come out and I was broke. I started a blog on tumblr talking about games then narrowing down to nintendo then finally to an animal crossing only blog and about a year and a half ago I got a 3DS XL with NL as an early birthday present. So yup... thats my long and boring story xD


----------



## Mango (Sep 13, 2014)

its been my only series and th e only other games ive played were lps ds, tomo life, loz lbw, nintendogs, n nintencats


----------



## oiwa (Sep 13, 2014)

when i was 8 (i'm 20 now) i played Animal Crossing(GC) at someones house and loved it, so that week, my dad bought it for me and i played it NONSTOP. i loved it so much. afterwards, i would get each release of Animal Crossing on day 1 and play each game a whole ton! i love these games and always have


----------



## Tessie (Sep 13, 2014)

when I was like 9, I had an internet friend tell me to get a game called Animal Crossing for gamecube so the next day I told my dad to take me to Best Buy so i can buy it, and I loved it immediately


but of course after a few months of constant playing i gave up, then I picked it up again in 2008 (like 6 yrs later) and starting playing, but didnt last more than a few days



then I heard of several AC games that came out, one day I was really reminiscning how I used to really enjoy AC for Gamecube, so I bought New leaf for the 3DS in June! I love it, its like a sequel to the GC one


----------



## Miggi (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm playing it since I'm 10 years old. (I'm 16 now) I got Wild World + City Folk at the same time as Christmas presents, haven't played any game of the franchise before. I started with Wild World and was really excited to find out all the different things and secrets. After one or two weeks, I started a new file on City Folk, but I still played Wild World more than CF if I recall correctly. I really enjoyed playing online or with my brother, cousin, friends.. It was so much fun back in the days.  After two years (I guess), I wanted to play AC for Gamecube and got a copy from the Internet. (Luckily, I got a cheap but used copy)


----------



## Senor Mexicano (Sep 13, 2014)

Started with the first NA AC on the GCN. Got it from a friend, and I loved the game! I played it everyday for months! I loved the way it was styled and the artwork too. The music was another aspect i liked.

A few years later, the same friend gave me AC: City Folk when were playing some game where we roll a dice and if it got the number we said, we would one something, except it was all my friend's things... I enjoyed the game, but it wasn't as good as the original.

 One or Two years later, i pre-ordered New Leaf. I got it on Day One and i loved it as well! New Leaf and Population Growing are my favorite games in the series. To this day, i still play it a lot, not as much as I used too, but a lot!


----------



## oranje (Sep 24, 2014)

I had AC for the gamecube when I was 12 and I really enjoyed it.  My sister had Wild World and City Folk so sometimes I would borrow her copy but I wasn't as into it as I was with the gamecube version. Then when I heard about New Leaf and the new changes it made I really wanted to check it out. I was not disappointed!  It's like playing Animal Crossing all those years ago. :')


----------



## Princess (Sep 24, 2014)

When my brother bought Sunshine for gamecube, this nerdy dude at gamestop was like hey u should try animal crossing 4 gc and i was like ok!! and thats the story


----------



## KittyBoton (Sep 24, 2014)

*Animal crossing was one of my first games. When I was little, I wanted to play video games and begged my family to buy me a playstation. But they were costly and brand new at the time, so they bought me a gamecube. I was disappointed, but I gave it a try. My first games were mario kart which came with it, and then super smash bros and sonic, then animal crossing. when I first played, I didn't have a memory card so I had to start over, and I played it every morning when I woke up. It was funner then, than now, because I had imagination and I always made up stories in my head. Now I can't do that, being 17 and all it's hard.*

*So yeah, I remember hating Resetti and I couldn't spell so when he'd ask me to type out exactly what he said I'd get so upset and get my grandparents to help me, but we failed always, so I just reset until he didn't tell me to repeat what he said anymore. Then my boyfriend at the time gave me his ds, so I bought wild world and hated it. I just don't like it. The graphics bother me so much. There are so many things I just dislike about that game in general!*

*So when New leaf was coming out, I found out about it by tumblr and I was hype with the fandom all the way till release, and obsessed over it then too, even though I didn't have a 3ds. Then my friend bought me one and New leaf ensued! I love it so much!*

- - - Post Merge - - -

I really wouldn't mind City Folk though since I have yet to play that one..


----------



## mayorofskyloft (Sep 28, 2014)

Once upon I time I was probably around 7 or 8 when I rented the original Animal Crossing for the GameCube. My brother warned me not to rent it because it's not a game that you can be content with playing for a week and then returning it. I did it anyway. I played it for about a week and returned it. I enjoyed it but I wasn't heartbroken since I didn't really understand too much of what I was doing in the game.
When I was about 8 or 9 I got my first DS for my birthday. Upon receiving it I decided that I would rather look at my Pokemon Dash gamecase instead of the actual console itself, so I bumped it off the table and it got a huge scratch on it the front of it on my tile floor.... A couple of months later I went shopping for a new video game with my mom and brother and saw Animal Crossing. I selected it, we bought it, and I took it home. I fell in love instantly. I played it for hours on end that summer and whenever I would get home from school I would play it. I really _really_ loved Drake the lazy duck. He was my bae. i've had multiple times throughout the 9 years I've been playing this game, and I'm just as heartbroken each time I accidentally TT him out of town. I have him in my town right now and I am guarding this duck with everything that I've got.


----------

